# Question Regarding Trades That Aren't Open Till April



## Cleric515 (24 Mar 2010)

so we all know that specific trades won't have open slots till april, but this is my question. Every trade I assume has a certain quota of numbers that they would like to pull in for that year that way they have their required numbers but because BMQ is already loading into September wouldn't that mean that the numbers they want for a certain trade would be no where near their quota.

For myself I applied to the Navy for marine electrician and will be entering semi skilled but because my trade won't open till April I have to sit tight. I remember when talking to my recruiter he stated something along the lines that they hired about 50 marine electricians in the past year so that would mean they were sending one off to BMQ every week since there are 52 weeks in a year. Now because September is loading up already and that's already 6 months gone, what happens to the number of people they need in a trade, does the army just tough it out for the year and cross their fingers for the next?


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Mar 2010)

The occupations that are open effective 1 April have been processing and filling BMQ's for a few weeks already.  Maybe Marine electrician isn't open yet.  

We fill BMQ vacancies with whomever we have on the merit list so you might get a course with more than half the same occupation. I'm sure when crewman opens up there will a course or two just for those waiting.  The BMQ's are not filled by occupation  i.e. there is one BMQ spot for one certain trade. It's a basic course that everybody needs so they are filled with a cross section of recruits.

My advice to you is go see the CFRC again and find out the status of your file as if they are waiting to process you until after 1 April then you will be waining a while.


----------



## Cleric515 (24 Mar 2010)

all i know at this moment is that i was told during the middle of february that my PLAR had been looked over and that I would be entering as "semi skilled." i phoned last week to talk to my recruiter and was informed that my application was passed off to the people who deal with offers and was told that he wouldn't know anything till april 1st about how many recruits were going to be needed for that position but i am merit listed so yeah that pretty much sums up where i am at the moment


----------



## HavocSteve (24 Mar 2010)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The occupations that are open effective 1 April have been processing and filling BMQ's for a few weeks already.  Maybe Marine electrician isn't open yet.
> 
> We fill BMQ vacancies with whomever we have on the merit list so you might get a course with more than half the same occupation. I'm sure when crewman opens up there will a course or two just for those waiting.  The BMQ's are not filled by occupation  i.e. there is one BMQ spot for one certain trade. It's a basic course that everybody needs so they are filled with a cross section of recruits.
> 
> My advice to you is go see the CFRC again and find out the status of your file as if they are waiting to process you until after 1 April then you will be waining a while.



My CFRC told me that if need be, they will slot me in a already filled BMQ date. Only because the trades I picked were in high demand.


----------



## fischer10 (24 Mar 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> My CFRC told me that if need be, they will slot me in a already filled BMQ date. Only because the trades I picked were in high demand.



How does that work????


----------



## Cleric515 (25 Mar 2010)

im curious as well because marine electrician was definitely a hot job or in demand when i applied and when i look at samples it's rare that i see the odd application with marine electrician on it, but if they can slot you in an already filled bmq i guess that's good


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2010)

I somehow doubt anyone is "slotted for a position" on a full BMQ.  However, each BMQ probably has a "waiting list" since they know from experience that X amount of people are not able to attend for various reasons.  They probably put X amount of people on that waiting list for each course.

As far as applying for a "hot" trade, when you go on BMQ is largely dependent (in most cases) as to when your trades training is.  If the QL3 course for your particular trade isn't going to be run until Jan 2011 (for example), they are in no hurry to get you on BMQ to have you sit around on PAT platoon for months after, waiting for your QL3 course (unless there are other courses you can take while waiting).  Yes the trade may be "in demand" but they need _trained_ personnel.


----------



## HavocSteve (25 Mar 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> How does that work????


I'm not quite sure. TBH, I wasn't sure if he was just throwing it out there for something to do lol. Possibly he meant what PMedMoe mentioned.


----------



## Rafterman1 (31 Mar 2010)

We have all been waiting patiently for this day to come. Some longer than others.  Should we give the CFRC's we applied to phone calls to make sure that everything is in order for us?  Let them contact us? Whats the best course of action here on in?


----------



## gwones (31 Mar 2010)

The best course of action I'd say is be patient and wait for them to reach you. I'm sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## Manticure (1 Apr 2010)

I sent an email this morning like the recruiter told me. But today will probably be their busiest day of the year, and they are likely to be completely overloaded with calls, so I am not sure if I will even receive a response before next week. I am wondering if it would make any difference to contact them about the opening trades, or is it up to the head office to decide who from the merit list goes to the opening positions if there is not many?


----------



## DavieRocket77 (1 Apr 2010)

Hi, I talked to my recruiter last week and they said to call on April 6th if I don't hear from them first. The anticipation is killing me ....lol....I so hope I get into BMQ  by August, applied for combat engineer.......good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Manticure (1 Apr 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Hi, I talked to my recruiter last week and they said to call on April 6th if I don't hear from them first. The anticipation is killing me ....lol....I so hope I get into BMQ  by August, applied for combat engineer.......good luck everyone!!!


Strange, I don't know why they told you the 6th. I was asked to email him on April 1st


----------



## Jaybar (1 Apr 2010)

It says that all recruiting centres are closed from the 1st to the 5th on the forces.ca so I'd just wait until next week to call them.

http://www.forces.ca/html/locateus_en.aspx


----------



## gwones (1 Apr 2010)

> All Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres and Detachments will be closed for the period of 1 to 5 April 2010 inclusive. Normal hours of operation will resume on Tuesday, 6 April 2010.



Thank You for sharing that Jaybar, I completely forgot about the long weekend


----------



## Rafterman1 (1 Apr 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Hi, I talked to my recruiter last week and they said to call on April 6th if I don't hear from them first. The anticipation is killing me ....lol....I so hope I get into BMQ  by August, applied for combat engineer.......good luck everyone!!!



Have you done the testing?


----------



## DavieRocket77 (1 Apr 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Have you done the testing?


 Yes Rafterman I've done everything, You can see my progress under "application process samples"


----------



## SixFishSticks (1 Apr 2010)

Today around 3:00 i gave my local CFRC's a call lol. That i guess was a bad idea i called 3 different numbers all instantly put me to voicemail. like most of you im dying to know if anything opened up i applied in november of 09 for infantry, amoured, and artillery i finished all my stuff and i'm on the merit list. They told me april is likely when something will open up if i don't hear from them next week i will give them a call again but i'm sure they were drowning from people asking the exact same question as me. If anyone found out if anything opened up please post and let us know so we all don't die lol.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2010)

I really wish people would have the intelligence to read.  It would really help their chances of joining the CF.




			
				gwones said:
			
		

> > All Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres and Detachments will be closed for the period of 1 to 5 April 2010 inclusive. Normal hours of operation will resume on Tuesday, 6 April 2010.
> 
> 
> Thank You for sharing that Jaybar, I completely forgot about the long weekend


----------



## munchies (4 Apr 2010)

So i want to join the army right this instant. 

My plan is to go to military college and then join the army. 

So i ask, is it too late to join the kingston military college for next year, and to do the BMQ this summer?

Any extra info you can think of on this subject is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Apr 2010)

You'd probably be best to wait until *TUESDAY*, when the recruiters open.  And ask them.


EDIT TO ADD:

Officers don't participate on BMQ: they do BMOQ.  (Unless you're a reservist, in which case you can attend BMQ to start).  

Also, the kingston military college is best known as the Royal Military College of Canada.  So, please, talk to a recruiter.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2010)

Guess what?  You don't go to Military college and _then_ join the Army.  It's the other way around.  If you haven't even begun the application, my guess is that it is too late for this year.

You won't get in "right this instant", either.


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Apr 2010)

What they said....

And now...

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Army Fitness Manual, see http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## mainse-event (5 Apr 2010)

Is infantry open yet? Should I bring in my application? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Apr 2010)

The people that can best answer that question would be the recruiting centres.  Give your local recruiting centre a call tomorrow or drop by in person and they should be able to answer that question and many others you may have.


----------



## mainse-event (5 Apr 2010)

Ok thanks I will do that but if anybody in recruiting reads this please let me know.   On another note, I had a question about what to expect, does everybody that applies get a chance to do the tests and interviews?? I know it varies but any idea how long it will take considering infantry will be fairly backlogged when it does open?


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2010)

Yes, you will be able to write the CFAT (aptitude test).  From there, they will tell you what trades you qualify for, based on your results.  After that comes medical, etc.  All these answers are here on the forum.

For process time estimates, see this thread:  TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________

and this one:  Application Process Samples


----------



## mainse-event (6 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, you will be able to write the CFAT (aptitude test).  From there, they will tell you what trades you qualify for, based on your results.  After that comes medical, etc.  All these answers are here on the forum.
> 
> For process time estimates, see this thread:  TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________
> 
> and this one:  Application Process Samples



Thankyou very much this is EXACTLY what I wanted to hear, you are very helpful and I appreciate it.


----------



## Manticure (6 Apr 2010)

I am wondering if anyone contacted the recruiters today. What are the news?


----------



## Nakes (6 Apr 2010)

Manticure said:
			
		

> I am wondering if anyone contacted the recruiters today. What are the news?



I called CFRC Hamilton today, they said they didn't have the numbers in yet for all the trades opening, and to call back at the end of the week.


----------



## Jaybar (6 Apr 2010)

Just called. Said I was merit listed at the end of March. Infantry is my only choice and I was told that I could get a offer a day from now... a week from now... a month from now... Basically just wait and it'll happen eventually.

I asked about Combat Engineer and was told that I'll have a better chance getting Infantry anyways so I guess there's some good news.


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Apr 2010)

The 2010 SIP has now been released and is available at the recruiting centres.


----------



## Otis (6 Apr 2010)

HA HA .. I was JUST about to post that CFR FCS.

Let me add however, that the numbers are for Reg Force only ... No one has told us how many Reserve positions are opening yet.


----------



## Latrine2 (6 Apr 2010)

Nakes said:
			
		

> I called CFRC Hamilton today, they said they didn't have the numbers in yet for all the trades opening, and to call back at the end of the week.



That's encouraging. I chatted with an online recruiter who advised that the primary careers I'm looking at, Infantry & Armoured Officer, are both still oversubscribed. Guess I will check back later this week.


----------



## RecruitInWaiting (6 Apr 2010)

I went down to the Kingston CFRC and was told that no infantry spots are open for this fiscal year -- apparently they were all filled with people who had applied before. Anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Manticure (6 Apr 2010)

I am not sure about infantry as I am on the list for ATIS tech. But in any case I called them today and they said the numbers will be available at the end of NEXT week.


----------



## Latrine2 (6 Apr 2010)

RecruitInWaiting said:
			
		

> I went down to the Kingston CFRC and was told that no infantry spots are open for this fiscal year -- apparently they were all filled with people who had applied before. Anyone shed some light on this?



My CFRC and the Forces Chat team confirmed that there are a few positions available when I applied a week or two ago. Based on applications since then they may have closed the position, however.


----------



## Latrine2 (6 Apr 2010)

Manticure said:
			
		

> ... they said the numbers will be available at the end of NEXT week.



Numbers as in numbers of available positions? If so there still may be hope.


----------



## SixFishSticks (7 Apr 2010)

i chatted with a online recruiter today and he told me that out of infantry, armoured solider, and artillery (field). that only artillery has opened up at this time.


----------



## RecruitInWaiting (7 Apr 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> My CFRC and the Forces Chat team confirmed that there are a few positions available when I applied a week or two ago. Based on applications since then they may have closed the position, however.


...applied a week or two ago? I went in September and was told to come back in April; I went in the first day they're open and it's full. They were taking applications in March? What are these shenanigans?


----------



## DavieRocket77 (7 Apr 2010)

RecruitInWaiting said:
			
		

> ...applied a week or two ago? I went in September and was told to come back in April; I went in the first day they're open and it's full. They were taking applications in March? What are these shenanigans?


 I would've applied in September bud, why wait 7 months?


----------



## RecruitInWaiting (7 Apr 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> I would've applied in September bud, why wait 7 months?


Because they cut off all combat arms trades within a couple weeks of each other in 2009, ~2-3 weeks before I had gone in to apply. There were multiple threads on here about this -- in fact it's the reason this thread exists "Question Regarding Trades That Aren't Open Till April," because a lot of people are chomping at the bit to get into Combat Arms right now and they've waited half a year or more for it.


----------



## Latrine2 (7 Apr 2010)

RecruitInWaiting said:
			
		

> ...applied a week or two ago? I went in September and was told to come back in April; I went in the first day they're open and it's full. They were taking applications in March?



Positions become available throughout the year. The Forces recruit on an as-needed basis. As an example of this, your Platoon in BMQ will include people from a wide range of NCM Careers, as everyone in NCM roles go through BMQ. 

Since the Forces recruit throughout the year, when positions come up they are available for a short time, as interest in Forces careers is high. So I recommend checking back with a recruiter (Usually the online Chat is easiest since you can chat from any computer) and ask if your preferred career is open about once every 2 weeks, since availability can change in that short a period of time. Have your Online application completed and saved, and the moment you hear your career is available, submit your application.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Apr 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> ......... Have your Online application completed and saved, and the moment you hear your career is available, submit your application.



Don't forget to print your Online application, as that is the official one that the CFRC requires.  The Online application is only a template.


----------



## Lare (7 Apr 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> So I recommend checking back with a recruiter (Usually the online Chat is easiest since you can chat from any computer) and ask if your preferred career is open about once every 2 weeks, since availability can change in that short a period of time. Have your Online application completed and saved, and the moment you hear your career is available, submit your application.



Would it not be better to apply, complete the entire process, and be ready for a job offer, rather than wait to hear that a trade is open this week, and start the 2-6 month process of applying?

Im applying for Crewmen, and even though it looks as though its closed *today*, by the time my application is complete, 2-6 months from now, the hiring numbers will be very different across the board.  Not saying I'll get exactly what I want, but just because one of the trades I want is closed is no reason to not apply at all and get the ball rolling.


----------



## TimBit (7 Apr 2010)

Lare said:
			
		

> Would it not be better to apply, complete the entire process, and be ready for a job offer, rather than wait to hear that a trade is open this week, and start the 2-6 month process of applying?
> 
> Im applying for Crewmen, and even though it looks as though its closed *today*, by the time my application is complete, 2-6 months from now, the hiring numbers will be very different across the board.  Not saying I'll get exactly what I want, but just because one of the trades I want is closed is no reason to not apply at all and get the ball rolling.



Sound reasonning, BUT... they won't process your file until it's open. There you go.


----------



## RecruitInWaiting (7 Apr 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Sound reasonning, BUT... they won't process your file until it's open. There you go.


This. I have only proceeded with my application process in the manner that was indicated by members of the Kingston CFRC. In this case, I was specifically told not to submit paper work until April.


----------



## Cleric515 (8 Apr 2010)

so i phoned first thing this morning to the officer that interviewed me and was informed that there are 57 spots open for marine electrician and that my papers are probably in the process of being drafted for an offer so hopefully in the next couple of weeks i'll be able to come back and say that i got my offer ;D


----------



## Manticure (8 Apr 2010)

Well I talked to the online recruiter today asking about atis tech positions and he told me there are some openings and that I should call my center to check. So I called but they told me that they are still waiting on the positions list next week. And I see some people here say that some openings are already released like 57 marine techs. My best guess is that they release them in chunks at a time and perhaps still in the process of releasing some for atis tech.


----------



## Manticure (13 Apr 2010)

Judging by no activity in this thread, I am guessing most trades numbers are now posted in recruiting centers and applicants are getting recruited. I myself received a call saying my basic training is on September 7th.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (15 Apr 2010)

Manticure said:
			
		

> Judging by no activity in this thread, I am guessing most trades numbers are now posted in recruiting centers and applicants are getting recruited. I myself received a call saying my basic training is on September 7th.


 Congratulations Manticure, just wondering when and where you first applied? also what trade did you get? thanks


----------



## SixFishSticks (15 Apr 2010)

I got a call for Field Artillery today (April 14). And i start my BMQ on September 7th as well. Their sending me to Borden for my training. I applied in late November of 09


----------



## fischer10 (15 Apr 2010)

Got the call a few minutes ago, accepted a job off for Armoured Soldier. My BMQ starts September 6th!!!!


----------



## Manticure (16 Apr 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Congratulations Manticure, just wondering when and where you first applied? also what trade did you get? thanks


I applied for ATIS tech last august.


----------

